# Time for the Return



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Man, its been too too long since I've been here. I need to catch up bad on my postwhoring and get rid off all the BS surrounding me (which I may add is constantly.)

Anyways a couple of news.

Sold my 240 and got two new rides.

My daily beater is now this :









15 speeds and rolling on 26's biatch! Can you beat that!

Oh yeah, I also got a turbo AWD Eagle Talon(same thing as an Eclipse) as a weekend car. It's (surprise) spending shop time, and currently there are issues with the fitment of the tranny I bought. Oh well, at least it revs above 2500 rpm(something the 240 couldn't do for awhile)

I got a new job working 2.5 miles from my house, so I can just bike it there, hence I got the bike. Been losing a couple of pounds, and getting in better shape thanx to that.

That's about all the updates I have. I hope you guys haven't missed me too badly, but I'm gonna try to hang around, even though I don't have much time anymore (no time to kill on internet.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

As the Eagles would say "They will never forget you until somebody new comes along." I hope my legacy was left better than this, I was hoping for a welcome back at least, regardless of the fact that I don't drive a nissan anymore. It's the least a guy could expect after giving good advice, making people laugh, and making things happen in the southwest. Oh well, c'est la vie.


----------

